# Full Spectrum 6400k vs 5000k ?



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I am thinking of buying Compact Fluorescent - 20 Watt - Full Spectrum bulbs by Energy Miser. Has anybody used these? They are spiral screw in bulbs. Can't decide between the between 5000k and 6400k bulbs. Which is better for plants like alternanthera reineckii?


----------



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

The best way to know which bulbs show which colors better is to look at the light spectrum chart. Using kelvin ratings is not the best idea. For example the GE 9325k bulb is pinkish but by the kelvin rating most would assume its more white to blue like 10000k.


----------

